# What's the smallest tank that's able to house Tropheus?



## Cook.MN

So I started out with a 38G, then a week later I got a 55G and now I see these fish and I'm playing with the idea to get another tank. I don't think I can find the room for another 55G so was wondering if I had any options when it came to Tropheus.


----------



## venustus19

i just started reading up on tropheus, as that is the next fish i am gonna get if i set up another tank... in the tropheus corner, they say that a 55G is the minimum, and a 75G is ideal... and then bigger is only better...


----------



## Cook.MN

Thanks Venustus


----------



## geoff_tropheus

The absolute minimum tank size for Adult Tropheus is 12-14 fish in a 55 gallon. It will work as long as you have plenty of rock coverage, proper amount of filtration, and a weekly waterchange schedule of 30-50%.

But...if you have the tank space for a 55 gallon, PLEASE go ahead and spend the extra money and get a 75, 90, 120, or 140 gallon aquarium. All of these standard tank sizes have a 4ft x something footprint which will be a lot better for them in the long run. The happier the fish are, the happier you will be also.

Make sure you find out what food they are eating, and have them demonstrate to you they are all eating well before you buy. Trust me, this will save you a lot of head/heart ache.

Take care..but be warned...Tropheus are very addicting..and lead to you selling furniture off to make room for large aquariums... 8)

Geoff


----------



## Cook.MN

Ok, getting a 75 tank for Tropheus as I'm space limited.

Now to do some research on what type of setup they like, sand vs gravel, rocks vs plants.


----------



## thefish

Cook.MN said:


> Ok, getting a 75 tank for Tropheus as I'm space limited.
> 
> Now to do some research on what type of setup they like, sand vs gravel, rocks vs plants.


I can help you answer that question partially or mostly. Sand is definitely the way to go, way more natural and looks great. Also, I'd go with some pretty big rock piles on either side, or one in the middle and on both sides.


----------



## Cook.MN

Something like this?

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=168848

That's how I have my 55 Gallon Mbuna tank setup, it doesn't look half bad kinda boring, lots of caves and hiding places and the fish seem happy with it.


----------



## eklikewhoa

That is not ideal in most cases with Tropheus....you will have one dominant male stake claim on that whole rockpile.

Also with that much rock you will probably not see the fish that often and you lose a lot of water volume.


----------



## Cook.MN

Size of the rocks is about right though?


----------



## 24Tropheus

For a 75g I would just go for 3 big rocks at one end and a single big rock at the other but then I would not go for a 75g when a 48"x24"x24" 90g will fit in the same space.


----------



## jhunbj

24Tropheus said:


> For a 75g I would just go for 3 big rocks at one end and a single big rock at the other but then I would not go for a 75g when a 48"x24"x24" 90g will fit in the same space.


That's 120G(48x24x24) not 90G(48x18x24) :wink: .


----------



## Cook.MN

Again, limited on space and budget and seeing what I can pick up off of my local craigslist for tanks.

Sorry to bother with a 75 gallon tank, I'll find another place to ask questions on tropheus.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Its no bother a 55g can work, 75g could works most of the time, 90g works better and a 120g better still. Any Troph keeper who has kept and bred adults in all of them will tell you that. If they tell you different then they probably have not tried the different sizes or just want you to buy fish that will not breed and live a long time for you.
Ask away. . Its for you the answers are put here not for us. 

Keep them in a 30g if thats what you want. :wink:


----------



## noddy

I don't see what 24 tropheus said wrong, he's only tring to help you out by giving his opinion.


----------



## F8LBITEva

Cook MN I have found that Tropheus keepers can be....whats the word.....not snobby......but opinionated. And usually what they say is right and blah,blah,blah.... but in this case I think 24Tropheus is suggesting a 75 will fit on a 90 gallon stand and ultimately that would be better for keeping Tropheus. He's not giving you a hard time at all.


----------



## NorthShore

I've only known one person who has successfully kept a colony of tropheus in a 55 long term. Look for Tim_in_NYC's posts in this folder. I'm sure there have been others.

I would personally not keep a colony in a 55. It's not about snobbery. It's about giving them the space they need to thrive. It's about having a sizeable body of water to promote stability. It's about individual fish being able to flee to avoid aggression. It's about a male having enough space so he can focus on breeding and not so much about chasing fish out of his area while he romances the gals.

I do consider a 75 to be the smallest tank for tropheus.


----------



## geoff_tropheus

I had a dozen young adults in a 29 gallon for almost 4 months, and it worked.

But not a day has gone passed that I kick myself in the ass for not getting a 55 gallon or a 75 gallon to have them in there.

I was in college and did not have the money at the time.

It is 7 years later, and those fish despite being the last 4 years in a 180 gallon and feed 2 times a day, never really grew past 4-4.5"

You can keep asking if a 38 gallon will work, and some *#^&&% will tell you it will. Then in a year when you finally start asking yourself why wont this fish grow, you'll re-think to this day and say...yeah he was right.


----------



## philfarm4

it also depends on what species of tropheus you are after also,i have 14 sub adult tropheus in a standard 4 foot tank and they do fine.

Phil


----------



## Longstocking

It depends on MANY factors. I know more than just one person that keeps their tropheus in 50 gallon breeders LONG term. And yes, they are 6+ inches.


----------



## 24Tropheus

"It depends on MANY factors. I know more than just one person that keeps their tropheus in 50 gallon breeders LONG term. And yes, they are 6+ inches."

Did they grow to this size in that tank?
I would love to hear more on how it was done. opcorn:

As I have said before I have bred dubs in a 36"long by 12" wide by 18" high (when at Uni) but they were rather poor things that lived missurable lives I thought.


----------



## Longstocking

To a certain extent yes. Good food and water changes ... and lots of time.


----------



## Lampy

I kept telling myself to keep out of this... I'll convince no one, but I just can't sit idly by.

I agree... always get the biggest tank you can afford/have room for.

do research on the fish you want, and research again. Check it again.

when you've got the fish you want, do the best that you can, with what you've got.

Enjoy your fish.

Don't keep at someone who is doing something different.. air your opinion... but stop short of belittling, etc. (I'm not saying anyone *was*, but if the shoe fits, wear it.)

When I started keeping fish, I made all kinds of mistakes, but I learned, and did the best by the fish and tanks I had at the time.

Just like I do with my kids. I would take extreme exception to anyone telling me I was doing wrong with them, and believe me, I get it all the time from my ex's wife who never had any of her own, and knows exactly what should be done with them.

*stepping down off my soapbox*


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep apologies to the poster, if I overstepped the mark.

There is a real prob though.

There is more than one set of advice going out about weather Tropheus can be kept and bred well (house) in tanks under 75g.

Those that are trying it seem to be saying, yes it can be done well.

Those that have tried it in the past seem to be saying, no it can not be done well.
(Or at least it did not work well for us)

Good water changes and good filtration (or any way of continually providing clean water) is a must for any tank size. Is this more critical and harder to maintain in a tank under 75g?

Do all agree, that it is harder to do it this way, than in a 75g or bigger?


----------



## geoff_tropheus

As long as your ontop of your waterchanges and have plenty of filtration you can manage any condition for top notch water quality.

BUT...I dont care how often, even if it was every 10 minutes, your not going to get a 5-6" Tropheus to grow to that size in a novelty gold fish bowl.

I would not go less than a 55 gallon for a colony of 12-14 Adult Tropheus.

Larger tanks the parameters of pH and temperature will be more stable compared to smaller tanks, thus making the waterchange schedule not as critical. If you miss a water change, your Tropheus will not bloat and die tomorrow.


----------

